# River by Spawnofsatan)



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

A piano piece I wrote, inspired by memories of a river I grew up at. It is the place I had my first kiss, an emotional piece. Hope you like it and leave opinions?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Spawnofsatan said:


> A piano piece I wrote, inspired by memories of a river I grew up at. It is the place I had my first kiss, an emotional piece. Hope you like it and leave opinions?


Now this I like , I really do hope that your continuing this way.
Having said that, also hoping that the first kiss was a bit more slow then this tempo.


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Now this I like , I really do hope that your continuing this way.
> Having said that, also hoping that the first kiss was a bit more slow then this tempo.


Ok, my op 12, is interesting if you liked that.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

meh .


----------

